# ادارة مشاريع Hvac



## مهندس ابو يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اود في البداية انا اعرفكم بنفسي
المهندس ابو يوسف من العراق
حاصل على شهادة البكلوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية من جامعة البصرة
وماجستير في التحليل الحراري للمباني السكنية
واعمل الان في الكويت باحدى شركات التكييف واود ان اضع بين يدي اخوتي في هذا المنتدى احدى المشاركات البسيطة والمهمة في ادارة مشاريع التكييف HVAC PROJECT
في البداية يجب ان نوضع انواع مشاريع التكييف حيث تنقسم الى قسمين
الاول : منظومات التمدد المباشر DX UNIT والتي بدورها تنقسم الى قسمين
1- منظومة المجمعة PACKAGE UNIT
2- المنظومات SPLIT UNIT 
والمنظومات السابقة يتم فيها تبريد الهواء المجهز للحيز المكيف بشكل مباشر والفرق بين 1 و 2 هو فصل وحدت المكثف عن الضاغط والكمبريسر
الثاني : منظومات الجلر CHILLER SYSTEM والتي ايضا بدورها تنقسم الى قسمين 
1- منظومة تبرد بالهواء ( اي يتم تبريد مكثف الجلر بالهواء)
2- منظومة تبرد بالماء 
القسم 2 يحتاج الى معدات اضافية اكثر من الاول حيث يحتاج الى ابراج تبريد ومضخات تكثيف وووو , ومنظومة الجلير معاناها ان تقوم بتبريد وسيط تبريد وهو الماء المثلج CHILLED WATER والمعالج كيمياويا ثم ارساله عن طريق المضخات ومنظومة الانابيب الو وحدات تكييف الهواء والتي تنقسم الى 
1- الوحدة المناولة للهواء AHU 
2- وحدة ملف ومروحة FAN COIL
بعد التعرف عل هذه المقدة البسيطة والتي يعرفها كل مهندس تكييف نبدأ بكيفية استلام مشروع التكييف وكيفية الاعداد له وكيفية البدء في العمل به .
تنقسم مشاريع التكييف الى قسمين 
1- مشاريع وزارية تحدد بمواصفات فنية وشروط خاصة تحددها الوزارة
2- مشاريع خاصة يتم الاتفاق على المواصفات الفنية بين الطرفين المتعاقدين
هذا اولا ومن هنا يجب ان تعرف ما هو مشروعك
وايضا يجب ان تعلم ان مشروع التكييف والذي يستلمه المقال التكييف يسمى مقاول باطن اي ان اعمالة تعتمد على اعمال اخرى واولها الاعمال المدني والاعمال الكهربائية والديكور وغيرها من الاعمال الصحية الخ
كيف يمكن ارساء المشروع على الشركة ؟
تقوم الشركة بشراء نسخة من المناقصة والتي غالبا ما تعرض في الجرائد الرسمية والتي تحتوي عل مستندات المشروع والتي تتضمن 
1- نسخة من العقد الذي يحتوي على الشروط الجزائية والفترة الزمني للمشروع والاعمال الواجب تنفيذها من قبل المقاول وما هي الضمانات ضروري الاطلاع عليها حتى يتم تلافي الاخطار المستقبلية.
2- نسخة من مخططات التكييف والتى تسمى بالتندر TENDER هذا بالنسبة للاعمال الوزارية اما غير الوزارية فيتم استلام المخطط المدني فقط 
3- نسخة من العرض المالي الخالي والذي يجب ملئة من قبل المقاول
بعد ان يطلع المقاول على كل المستندات يشرع بتسعيير المشروع والذي يجب ان ياخذ بنظر الاعتبار مايلي
1- يجب فصل او تقسييم المشروع الى مناطق عمل
2- يحسب الكميات لكل منطقة 
3- يقوم بمراسة الشركات الموردة ودراسة العروض المالية
4- الاطلاع على عروض او مشاريع سابقة مماثلة
5- الاخذ بالحسبان الملحقات التي يجب اضافتها على المعدات مثل ( ملحقات مواد , نقل , عمالة , رفع , تأخيير )
6- توزيع المبالغ المالية بشكل ذكي اعتمادا على الاعمال التي تنجز اولا حتى يتم استلام دفعات مالية لانجاز الاعمال المتبقية
7- وضع OVER HEAD على البنود الرئيسية والتي تمثل العمال والمكتب الرئيسي والاوراق وغيرها ثم وضع الربح المطلوب
بعد العرض المالي ماذ يحصل اذا تم توقيع العقد ؟
سوف نكمل ذلك في يوم لاحق اذا شاء الله تعالى 
ارجو مراسلتي والمشاركة في هذا الموضوع لان من شاور الرجال شاركهم في عقولهم وحتى ننهض بموضوع كاملة وافكار متكاملة من كل الجوانب


----------



## jamal_almahainy (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرأ لك*

تحية طيبة مهندس أبو يوسف

أشكرك على كل هذه المعلومات التي قدمتها وشرحتها شرح مفصل . وإن شاء الله الله يعطيك آلف عافية 



مع كل التوفيق ​ 

أخوك / جمال مهايني
من البحرين ​


----------



## م/عزالجمل (17 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزى م/ ابويوسف المحترم بعد التحية ارجو ارسال لى بعض الملومات عن اجهزة التكييف من نوعية التشلير كذلل انواع المضخات المستخدم ولكوجزيل الشكر على الاهتمام


----------



## محمد صفا (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا هندسه والله ونرجو منك اسهامات اكتر من كده وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الصانع (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*حياك الله ..*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،​ 
أولاً أحب أن أهنئكم بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك .. وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير 
أعاده الله عليكم جميعاً بالصحة و العافية و تحقيق الأماني إن شاء الله ،،،​ 

:6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: ​ 
حياك الله يا أخي المهندس ابو يوسف وشكراً لطرحك لهذا الموضوع المهم وأرجوا أن تسمح لي بمساعدتك بطرحك لهذا الموضوع ،،،​ 
وسوف أعرفك على نفسي ... إني مهندس تكييف .. خريج كلية الهندسة التقنية في البصرة 2005 وأعمل حالياً في شركة مقاولات (( مقاول باطن لأعمال التكييف و الصحي و الحريق )) أيضاً في الكويت .. وأعتبر هذه صدفة جميلة واتمنى ان نتعاون مع بعض لإظهار هذا الموضوع بأحسن وأوفى شرح ممكن لتعم الفائد على الجميع ،،،،​ 

:6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6:​ 
أود أن أضيف على كلامك السابق بالنسبة لمستندات العقد فمن الضروري توفر ما يلي :​ 
1- عقد بين الطرفين يحدد واجبات كل من الطرفين (( مثلاً بين المقاول الرئيسي و مقاول الباطن لأعمال التكييف )) وتاريخ بداية و نهاية المشروع وغيرها من الأمور الأساسية الأخرى المكملة للعقد ...​ 
2- من المهم جداً توفر نسخة كاملة للمخططات التعاقدية المختومة من قبل الطرفين والتي يتم الرجوع إليها في حال حصول بعض المشاكل...​ 
3- نسخة كاملة من كراسة الشروط و المواصفات المختومة من قبل الطرفين والتي يتم الرجوع إليها في حال حصول بعض المشاكل...​ 
4- قائمة بأسعار المعدات الــ B.O.Q لغرض تحديد صرف الدفعات على أساس نسبة العمل المنجز من خلالها ...​ 
وتعتبر جميع النقاط الأربعة السابقة مهمة جداً و يجب توفرها لضمان حقوق الطرفين و الرجوع إليها لإنجاز المشروع ..​ 

:6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6:​ 
في الحقيقة لقد قمت في ما سبق بطرح موضوع له علاقة قريبة جداً من موضوعك الحالي .. وموضوعي كان بعنوان ... ​ 

((كيفية اختيار الأجهزة والمعدات التي ستدخل من ضمن تركيب أنظمة التكييف ))​ 


ولمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنكم الرجوع للمشاركة الأصلية على الرابط التالي ..​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48239​ 


:6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6:​ 


اتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت بتوضح ما سبق ،، وانا جاهز إن شاء الله لمزيد من التوضيح على قدر إستطاعتي ... ومن الله التوفيق ...​ 

وأنا بإنتظار تعليقك على مشاركتي يا أخي أبو يوسف​ 

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف​ 
:12:​


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الدرس الثاني :
قبل الشروع في الدرس الثاني اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة الذين شاركونا في هذا الموضوع والغرض هو اثارة العقول و تجميع المعلومات للوصول الى افضل النتائج 
اود ان اضيف هنا في هذا الدرس بعض الملاحظات التي يجب ان ياخذها مهندس التسعيير في الاعتبار عند تسعيره
1- يجب ان تكون لديه خبرة عمليه ولو مشروع او مشروعين حتى تكون لديه خبرة في معرفة تتابع الاعمال وماهي المعوقات الاساسية التي تودي الى تاخير بعض الاعمال والتي تؤدي الى تكالف باهضة
2- لديه معرفة بالعمالة عمالة تركيب الدكت وتركيب العازل وكم يكلف الطن الواحد من العمالة 
3- تكون لديه معرفة بملحقات المعدات والاعمال الاخرى مثلا ملحقات الماكنة التكييف هي ( مادة عزل الاهتزاز CORK , مادة العزل RUBBER PAD , انبوب تصريف الماء المتكاثف DRAIN PIPE والذي يحتوي على الاكواع وعلى UP TRAP و الدكت المرن FLEXIBLE DUCT الذي يربطه بالصاج ) هكذا ولبقية المواد الاخرى وهذا ما يسمى بالملحقات اضافة الى العمالة والتركيب والصيانة 
اما درس اليوم وهو المفروض ماذا يعمل المهندس بعد احالة المناقصة 
يجب ان يتبع المهندس الخصوات التالية بكل حذر ودقة وتتابع لان الهدف من اي مشروع هو عاملين 
1- الاتقان الفني
2- الاقتصاد اي الربح واهم معوقاته اي الذي يسبب الخسارة هو عدم التنظيم وعدة توريد المواد بالوقت المناسب وعدم توزيع الدوار بشكل جيد في بعض الاحيان اي بعض المهندسين يرغبون بانجاز كل الاعمال بمفردهم وهذا من الاخطاء لان توزيع الادوار مهم والمحاسبه مهمة جدا ضمن حدود العمل حتى لا يكل ولا يمل المهندس اذا واجهة معوقات في عمله
اما خطوات البدء بالمشروع هي
1- اعداد ملفات مبوبه وخاصة للمشروع وتشمل كل من المخططات التعاقدية المختومة والتي تعتبر مرجعا كما قال بعض الاخوة وتكون مفهرسة ويوض في بداية الملف فهرس لكي يتمن الرجوع لها بسهوله
2- عمل ملف للعقد و ال B.O.Q جداول الكميات و الشروط الفنية والتي يجب ان تلخص في ورقة او اثنين وبالخصوص للاعمال الدكت والعازل
3- عمل ملف للمراسلات التي تجري بين المقاول الرئيسي والمقاول الباطن حيث ان الاول دائما يحاول ان يضع تاخيره على الاخر
4- يجب وهذه نقطه مهم جدا لا يعملها اغلب المهندسين حساب كميات المواد عن طريق تقسيم المشروع الى مناطق وتوظيح احتاج كل منطقة ويفضل استخدام الكمبيوتر في ذلك وتسمى هذه الكميات بالكميات المتوقعة للمشروع بعد ذلك يتم طلب المواد والتي تسمى بالمواد الحقيقيه ويتم المقارنة في نهاية المشروع تكون لديك كميات حقيقية وكميات متوقعة تستفاد منها لاحقا في عملية التقدير وكذلك المراقبة والتسعيير ووضع جدول زمني لطلب هذا المواد
5- عمل ملف خاص بالمخططات التنفيذية EXCUTIVE DRAWING والتي تخضع للتغير بين الفترة والاخرى اعتمادا على الاعمال المدنية حيث يقوم المهندس بتغيير بعض التصاميم الخاصة بالدكت و انابيب المياه حسب رؤية اقتصادية او فنية 
6- عمل جدول زمني للمشروع CPM يعتمد به عل الجدول الزمني للاعمال المدنية وعل خبرته الشخصية باستخدام احد البرامج مثلا MICROSOFT PROJECT لكي يوضح تتابع الاعمال
7- يقوم باعتماد مصادر المواد المستخدمة هذه النقطة تكون في بداية حصر المواد ومن ثم عمل مراسلات للحصول على ارخص الاسعار ويجب ان يضع اكثر من مصدر للبند الواحد حتى تكون له الحرية 
هذا كله من الناحية الادارية للمشروع اما الناحية الفنية سوف نطرق لها في درس اخر
راجي منكم المشاركة الفعالة والدعاء للجميع واحب ان اقول هذه المقولة في فن الادارة
الذي يدير نفسة بشكا ناجح وواقع يستطسع ان يدير العالم لان الانسان هو زبدة العالم


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*مــــا شاء الله*







مــــــا شـــاء الله 
مجهود اكثر من رائع ​والسؤال في هذا الموضوع ..

 كيف اكون مقاول ناجح ؟ 

مع العلم عدم وجود خبرة في دراسة المشاريع ​


----------



## دين الله (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يسلم ايدك


----------



## دين الله (19 أكتوبر 2007)

عاشت ايدك وتسلم


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الجواب على الاخ كيف يكون مقاول ناجح هو ان يصبر معنا في متابعة هذه السلسلة من المواضيع لاني في الحقيقة في خضم الاحداث وشركتنا شركة مقاولات كبرى في مجال التكييف واحب ان افيد اخواني طلبة الاختصاص واحب ان استفاد منهم وعرضة هذه السلسلة من البداية وهي سوف تؤدي بك الى النجاح المهني وخصوصا في مجال المقاولات
لا تنسونا من صالح دعواتكم وانا في خدمتكم وارجو المساهمة الفعالة التي تؤدي الى تطوير الموضوع الى الحال الى الحالة المثلى


----------



## الصانع (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

أخي العزيز المهندس أبو يوسف ..
جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله ،،،



مهندس ابو يوسف قال:


> انا في خدمتكم وارجو المساهمة الفعالة التي تؤدي الى تطوير الموضوع الى الحال الى الحالة المثلى


 

كيف تود أن يكون نوع المساهة الفعالة ؟؟؟

نتمنى أن تعلق على مساهماتنا ... يعني انت استاذنا وعندك شهادة عليا في الإختصاص و صاحب خبرة أطول منا ... نتمنى أن تصحح مفهومنا لهذا المجال ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ الصانع ان مشاركتك فعالة وهي فعلا متممه للموضوع وفقك الله واتمنى لك كل الخير ولكن اقصد بالمشاركة الفعالة في صلب الموضوع الذي اطرحه قد تفوتني نقطة هي في اذهانكم فيتمم الموضوع بها وننتقل الى موضوع اخر بعد اكمال الموضوع السابع حيث الفائدة من المنتدى هو مشاركة العقول وليس فرض افكار على الاخرين او غير ذلك ولكم كل الشكر على المشاركات السابقة


----------



## ملكة اور (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .........شكرا للجميع على هذا الشرح وياريت المزيد من الابداع 
اختكم مهندسة تبريد وتتكيف خريجة الكلية التقنية /بصرة


----------



## محمد محمود عاشور (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الصانع (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس ابو يوسف قال:


> الاخ الصانع ان مشاركتك فعالة وهي فعلا متممه للموضوع وفقك الله واتمنى لك كل الخير ولكن اقصد بالمشاركة الفعالة في صلب الموضوع الذي اطرحه قد تفوتني نقطة هي في اذهانكم فيتمم الموضوع بها وننتقل الى موضوع اخر بعد اكمال الموضوع السابع حيث الفائدة من المنتدى هو مشاركة العقول وليس فرض افكار على الاخرين او غير ذلك ولكم كل الشكر على المشاركات السابقة


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،
شكراً جزيلاً لك يا أخي العزيز أبو يوسف ،،،
كلامك الجميل هذا قد أعطاني دافعاً للإستمرار بالحديث عن مجال المقاولات و أسلوب العمل فيها ،،،

وفقنا الله وإياكم لكل خير إن شاء الله ،،،


----------



## العراق الى الابد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر للخبراء الذين ساهموا في اعداد هذه المشاركة المفيدة من اهل الخبرة كوني لا املك اي خبرة عملية شعرت بالفخر عند قرائتي لهذا الموضوع وانا ايضا خريج الكلية التقنية / 2006. اتمنى لكم المزيد من الابداع والتألق.


----------



## الصانع (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ملكة اور قال:


> السلام عليكم .........شكرا للجميع على هذا الشرح وياريت المزيد من الابداع
> اختكم مهندسة تبريد وتتكيف خريجة الكلية التقنية /بصرة


 
وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله ،،،

حياكي الله يا أختنا الفاضلة ،،،
مـــا شاء الله لديك إهتمام في مجال المقاولات ... هذا أمر جيد ،،، 
نتمنى أن تستمري بمتابعة المواضيع التي سوف تطرح هنا في هذا الموضوع تحت إشراف الأخ الفاضل ابو يوسف وأن تشاركينا بأرائك ،،،


----------



## الصانع (21 أكتوبر 2007)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> الف شكر للخبراء الذين ساهموا في اعداد هذه المشاركة المفيدة من اهل الخبرة كوني لا املك اي خبرة عملية شعرت بالفخر عند قرائتي لهذا الموضوع وانا ايضا خريج الكلية التقنية / 2006. اتمنى لكم المزيد من الابداع والتألق.


 
حياك الله ،،،
نتمنى منك أنت أيضاً أن تتابع معنا وإن شاء الله سوف تستفيد و تفيد بقية الشباب ،،،

حيا الله التقنية وأهلها ،،،


----------



## الصانع (21 أكتوبر 2007)

محمد محمود عاشور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا" على هذا الموضوع الجميل


 
شكراً لمرورك ،،،
وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## الصانع (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*معلومات اساسية مفيدة ....*



م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> ​
> 
> كيف اكون مقاول ناجح ؟ ​


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

من الأمور الأساسية لنجاح المقاول هو أن ينال ثقة الطرف المقابل من خلال إنجازه للإعمال المكلف بها بدقة عالية وضمن المدة المحدد بها المشروع وبإستخدامه للمواد الجيدة وأن لا يفكر فقط بالكسب و كمية الربح على حساب الجودة ،،،

من المهم جداً عند دخول المقاول في مشروع معين أن يحتفظ بنسخ المستندات التي قام بتسعير المشروع على أساسها (( نسخة كاملة من المخططات و كذلك المواصفات الخاصة بالمشروع وقت التندر )) ،،،، حيث إن في بعض الأحيان يكون المقاول قد سعر مشروع وعندما رست عليه المناقصة و تم الإتفاق على سعر التكلفة الكلية للمشروع و تم توقيع العقد بعدها سوف يستلم المقاول نسخة أخرى من المخططات وكذلك المواصفات ولكنها في هذه الحالة تسمى بالتــعــاقــديــة ... حيث يقوم كل من المكتب الإستشاري و المقاول الرئيسي و ممثل المالك و مقاول الباطن بالختم عليها كونها أصبحت عقدا بين جميع الأطراف و يتم العمل والتنفيذ على اساسها ...
هنا على مقاول الباطن بفحص و مقارنه المخططات و المواصفات التعاقدية مع نظيرتها في وقت التسعير للتأكد من عدم وجود إختلافات في ما بينها (( لضمان حقك )) ،،، حيث تحدث في بعض الأحيان تعديلات بسيطة زيادة أو نقصان على الكميات للأجهزة و المعدات المستخدمة (( مثلاً إضافة وحدة تكييف جديدة لم تدخل ضمن التسعير من قبل أو تستخدم وحدة تكييف ذات سعة أكبر من التي قد تم تسعيرها فيما قبل )) وبذلك سوف يطالب مقاول الباطن بفرق التسعير (( حيث تعتبر هذه الزيادة أعــــمــــالاً إضافية و يستحق إستلام مبالغ إضافية لها وتسمى بالـــ(( Variation))

يعني مختصر الكلام يجب على المقاول أن يكون متفتح و منتبه لمثل هذه الأشياء حتى ولو كانت بسيطة لأنها تتجمع فيما بعد و تكلفه غالياً وتقلل من نسبة أرباح المشروع المنشودة 

هذا ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## ابوساره (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك ابويوسف والى الامام بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصانع (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

الأخوة الأفاضل أعضاء المنتدى ،،،،

لا أدري ألا يوجد و لو على الأقل عضو واحد قد عمل في مجال المقاولات ؟؟؟!!!!!!!

لا أدري لماذا لا توجد أي إضافات أو تعليقات أو إستفسارات حول هذا المجال ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

أم إن هذا المجال غير مهم و غير مرغوب في سوق العمل ،،،، مع كــل حركة الإعمار و التطور الحاصلة في بلدان الخليج العربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا للاخ الصانع على اهتمامك لكن اعذرني ويل يعذرني الجميع كن المواصلة وذلك لضيق الوقت ولكن ترقب عن قليل ماهو جديد في مجال المقاولات (افكار عن طرق التسعيير , السيطرة على كلفة المشروعcost control , تخطيط المشروع,,,,,,,,,,,,,,)
عن قريب انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

والله جزاكم الله خيرا و بالأخص من بدأ بهذا الموضوع المهندس أبو يوسف لأن مهمة المهندس لا تقتصر على التصميم فقط و أرى أنها تمتد للتنفيذ على أرض الواقع و معرفة ذلك يتم بما تريد إكماله من دروس و خبرات عملية وفقك الله و الجميع


----------



## ابو خليفة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ايها الزملاء الأعزاء انا مهندس ميكانيك وعملت في مجال المقاولات وهو مجال في غاية الروعة حيث انك تواكب نمو و تطور المشروع مرحلة بمرحله حتى يصبح حقيقة واقعة بما يصاحب ذلك من مشاكل تسترعي منك التفكير والحل وبما ان الهندسة هي علم تطبيقي فالمقاولات فرصة للممارسة هذه المهنة الجميلة .. لكن للأسف طرأ الكثير على مفهوم المقاولات في عالمنا العربي حتى اصبح المقاول في نظر الاستشاري (في الغالب) متهم حتى يثبت عكس ذلك . 

أود اضافة نقطة هامة وهي أن دراسة المشروع بشكل كامل و الحراك الدائم في السوق يمكن المقاول من الحصول على أقل الكلف واكثر نسبة ربح ممكنة طبعا بعد كسب ثقة الاستشاري بمستوى المواد ومطابقتها للمواصفات و مستوى مصنعية تنفيذ الأعمال 

اما بالنسبة لتسعير المشروع فالمواد سعرها مكشوف للجميع وهي اساس التسعير ومجال الشطارة فيه هو محاولة الحصول على خصومات من التاجر أو التحرك في السوق والبحث عن مصادر أرخص ولكن مطابقة للمواصفات 
ونسبة الأرباح والتكاليف تختلف من شركة لأخرى و هذا هو العامل الأهم في رسو العطاء على المؤسسة 
ان دراسة كميات العطاء هي نقطة مهمة تتيح للمقاول بعض الحراك فمثلاً اذا كان جدول الكميات يقول ان كمية خطوط البكس المستخدمة في نظام التدفئة هي 1000 متر وعند حسابها على المخطط وجدنا أنها 700 متر فقط ( طبعا قد يكون المصمم قد حسب الخطوط وضربها بمعامل أمان Safety Factor) نقوم بتوزيع سعر ال300 متر على بنود أخرى و ذلك حتى لا تنقص قيمة العطاء الاجمالية أو ربما نحذفها بالمرة ونضع سعر ال700 متر و بذلك نضمن منافسة جيدة مع باقي المقاولين الداخلين في تسعير المناقصة 
و الله أعلم


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

في مجال التسعيير هناك نقاط مهمة يجب ان يراعيها المسعر وهي
1- مطابقة الكميات مع كل من جداول الكميات والمخططات التعاقدية قد تكون احداهما اكثر من الاخرى والمهم هو المخططات التعاقدية قد تكون مثلا عدد مراوح الطرد في جداول الكميات 25 وما هو في المخطط هو 45 فانت ملزم يتركيب 45 مروحة لانك ملزم بدراسة كل مستندات العقد وهي(جداول الكميات , المخططات التعاقدية, المواصفات الخاصة, المحضر التمهيدي)
2- تسعيير المكائن يجب ان يلاحظ فيه (1- المنشأ و نوع ومواصفات الماكنة الفريون ملحقات اخرى مثل heat recavery ) لان كل من هذه الاضافات تزيد من السعر


----------



## alsaher (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك يا أخي العزيز أبو يوسف


----------



## محمد بحريه (28 نوفمبر 2007)

يجعل الله مثواكم الجنه


----------



## الصانع (30 نوفمبر 2007)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله ،،،

اي هذا الكلام العدل ،،،

خلوا الموضوع ينشط ويكبر أكبر و أكبر ،،،


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم لدي أسئلة نرجو الاستفادة من إجاباتها 
هل أن ما يعتمد عليه المقاول في النهاية هي المخططات في حال كان هناك اختلافا بين جداول الكميات و المخططات- كما ذكر من قبلكم عن المراوح- و في حال ذلك فما هي فائدة جداول الكميات ؟
و كيف يتم توصيف المجاري المرنة and Supplt air linear ducts
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ezeldin (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا"


----------



## الصانع (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> السلام عليكم لدي أسئلة نرجو الاستفادة من إجاباتها
> هل أن ما يعتمد عليه المقاول في النهاية هي المخططات في حال كان هناك اختلافا بين جداول الكميات و المخططات- كما ذكر من قبلكم عن المراوح- و في حال ذلك فما هي فائدة جداول الكميات ؟
> و كيف يتم توصيف المجاري المرنة and Supplt air linear ducts
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته ،،

أخي العزيز تعتبر المخططات التعاقدية هي المرجع الرئيسي عند وجود تناقضات بين المخططات و المواصفات و جداول الكميات ، حيث إن المخططات تعتبر مخصصة لهذا المشروع فقط ,,,,

ما بالنسبة لجداول الكميات فالهدف الأساسي منها هو لغرض تحديد السعر لكل فقرة لغرض تنظيم تسديد الدفعات المستحقة من خلال تحديد نسبة العمل المنجز من المشروع ،،،

بالنسبة للأهمية فهي كالتالي :
1- المخططات . 2- المواصفات. 3- جداول الكميات.

واحياناً توجد حالات إستثنائية حسب موقف الإستشاري والمقاول.


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

يسلم ايديك أخ الصانع و أشكرك على الإجابة أنا أعمل في تحضير جداول الكميات لمشروع ضخم جدا جدا و ما يهلكني بصراحة أكثر شيء هو وزن المجاري الهوائية فهل هناك طريقة لتقدير الوزن و ما هو المطلوب من المعلومات لتقديرها؟


----------



## الصانع (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> يسلم ايديك أخ الصانع و أشكرك على الإجابة أنا أعمل في تحضير جداول الكميات لمشروع ضخم جدا جدا و ما يهلكني بصراحة أكثر شيء هو وزن المجاري الهوائية فهل هناك طريقة لتقدير الوزن و ما هو المطلوب من المعلومات لتقديرها؟


 

العفو أخي ،،،،
تقصد كميات ألواح الصاج التي سوف تستخدم في المشروع ؟؟؟

أعتقد أن طريقة حسابها تكون كالتالي :

1- حساب المساحة السطحية لجميع المجاري الهوائية الموجودة في المخططات ،،
2- تقسيم هذه المساحة على مساحة اللوح الواحد ،،
3- ومن خلال معرفة عدد الألواح ووزن كل لوح (( حسب السماكة المطلوبة أو الكيج المطلوب ))
تتمكن من معرفة الكمية الكلية المطلوبة الكلية.

لكن من الضروري زيادة نسبة معينه (( بإعتبار انه سيكون هنالك تالف لأننا سوف لن نتمكن من إستخدام اللوح كلة ،، سوف تكون هناك قطع زائدة عند الأطراف و الزوايا لن نتمكن من إستخدامها )) ولكن للأسف ليس لدي فكرة عن ما هو مقدار هذه النسبة ،،،

وإذا كانت هناك طريقة أفضل وأسهل نتمنى من أصحاب الخبارت أن يفيدوننا بها ،،،

وفقكم الله ،،


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

أنا قمت بعمل ملف اكسل لحساب الوزن و يستطيع أيضا اختيارسماكة الدكت حسب أبعاده و يحسب العازل مباشرة أيضا و إذا أحببتم أرفعه لكم انشالله
و تعليقا على كلام أخي الصانع ... المبنى تقريبا مساحته 290 ألف متر مربع و هو مشفى ضخم جدا جدا و قد أنهيت بعض الأجزاء منه و وصلت إلى تقريبا 800 طن من الصاج للدكتات و لكن أرى أمامي مشوار طويل على الأقل للدكتات 
فإذا كان هناك من الأخوة من يستطيع مساعدتنا بتقدير الوزن بطرق معينة أرجو إخبارنا فيها و إنشاءالله سأسأل أيضا من أعرفهم و أجيب هنا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام على الخوة جميعا وشكرا للاخوة المتفاعلين مع هذا الموضوع
اما بالنسبة الى حساب الكميات فيمكن اتباع طريقين 
1- الاول الطريقة الحسابية معرفة ال (كغم/م2) لكل كيج ثم عمل ملف اكسل يحسب المساحة ويضرب المساحة بالوزن مع وضع شرط لاختيار الكيج وهو اهم الطرق 
2- من خلال التجربة يمكن ان تأخذ العملية التالية وهي تأخذ واحد طن لكل 13 طن تبريد جرب هذه المعادلة في المكائن التي تم حسابها ثم رد علينا هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة اما لا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف
شكر
شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر*


----------



## ماهر الخطيب (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أنا المهندس / ماهر الخطيب اختصاصي في دراسة و تصميم مشاريع التبريد 
أشكركم على جهودكم في تنمية هذا الموقع و نتمنى أن يكون قسم خاص للمحترفين لتبادل النواحي الفنية الدقيقة مثل تصميم الأنابيب بانواعها طريقة ضمان عودة الزيت نظام الكمبراسورات المركبة على نظام مركزي واحد لتغذذية خط تبريد او تجميد 

مع خالص تحياتي للمشرفين و المشاركين بهذا الموقع


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم آسف على التأخير 
كنت قد سألت من قبل على تقدير وزن الدكتات و الجواب ما يلي إنشاءلله
بالنسبة للSupply Air Duct تؤخذ على الشكل التالي:

(Supply Air CFM/400) * 100 = وزن المجاري بالكغ
Return Air Duct تأخذ نفس المعادلة في حال وجود راجع (يعني تصبح الضعف) و

بالنسبة للطرد في حال وجوده 

(Exhaust Air CFM / 200) * 80

و بالنسبة للتقدير الذي قدمته مهندس ابو يوسف صحيح مع الغرف التي يكون بها تدوير للهواء أما بالنسبة للغرف التي يكون الهواء فيها جديدا كليا فهي لا تصلح لأن الطن التبريدي سيرتفع و لكن كمية الهواء تبقى ثابتة 
أرجو التعقيب و شكرا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني علي هذا الموضوع الرائع .... وحياكم الله في بلدكم الكويت ... واتمني ان يكون بينا لقاء لتوثيق اواصل الاخوة


----------



## amah652002 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،
شكراً جزيلاً لك يا أخي العزيز أبو يوسف ،،،
كلامك الجميل هذا قد أعطاني دافعاً للإستمرار بالحديث عن مجال المقاولات و أسلوب العمل فيها


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام مجددا لجميع الاخوة انا الان في صدد حساب كميات لاحد مراكز الضاحية في الكويت وسوف اقوم بدراسة تحليليه لعمل معادلة لحساب كمية الدكت والعازل وذلك من خلال تصنيف المكائن ونوعية المخارج وموقع الماكنه وبذلك سوف تصبح معاللة لكل نوع من المكائن عند الانتهاء سوف ارسلها لكم انشاء الله تعالى واسأل الاخوة جميعا ان لا ينسونا من صالح دعواتهم بالاضافة الى ذلك هناك برنامج اكسل اريد ان اضعه في الموقع ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين مساعدتي في عمل ذلك


----------



## الصانع (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*طريقة إضافة الملفات !!*



مهندس ابو يوسف قال:


> هناك برنامج اكسل اريد ان اضعه في الموقع ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين مساعدتي في عمل ذلك


 
و عليكم السلام ،،،

أخي المهندس ابو يوسف ....

يمكنك إرفاق الملفات مع مشاركتك من خلال إختيارك للوضع المتطور (( إختر الإنتقال للوضع المتطور عند رغبتك بإضافة تعليق )) ، ومن ثم بعد ذلك سوف تجد في أسفل النافذة التي سوف تنتقل إليها خيرات إضافية ومن ضمنها يوجد (( إضافة الملفات )) أضغط على الأمر (( إرفق ملف في المشار )) ومن خلالها حدد مسار الملف و الملف المطلوب وبعدها إختار الأمر (( إرفع )) ،،،

و بذلك سوف تتمكن من تحميل أي ملف مع مشاركاتك ،،،

وجزاك الله خيراً مقدما على الملف الذي سوف ترفعه ،،،
وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## الصانع (8 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> مشكورين اخواني علي هذا الموضوع الرائع .... وحياكم الله في بلدكم الكويت ... واتمني ان يكون بينا لقاء لتوثيق اواصل الاخوة


 
الله يحييك و يخليك أخي المهندس الكويتي ،،،
نتمنى ان تشاركنا بطرح بعض المشاكل التي قد واجهتها في عملك وكيفية حلها ... حسب علمي أنت أيضاً تعمل في مجال المقاولات و كانت لك نيــة بأن تفتح شركتك الخاصـــة !!!
وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## سيدرا علي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

المهندس ابو يوسف شكراً لمجهودك الرائع و اسمح لي بالتعليق التالي :
في بلدي سوريا و اعتقد في البلدان العربية الاخرى يوجد قانون اسمه قانون العقود تقوم الدولة بتوزيعه على الشركات العامة و الخاصة و يتضمن شرح كافٍ على المقاولات و كيفة إبرام العقود و التقديم على المناقصات و الشروط الفنية المطلوبة للمشروع و هناك في كل بلد هيئة أو شركة دراسات عامة تقوم بوضع المواصفات الفنية بشكل عام و خطوط رئيسية لا يمكن للمقاول تجاوزها أو مخالفتها و تصدر كراسات تسمى دفاتر الشروط العامة
و في المشاريع الكبيرة جداً لا تفضل المناقصة و إنما يتم الاعلان بالجريدة الرسمية طلب عروض و ليس مناقصة و ذلك ليتم اختيار التجهيزات الاكفأ و ذات الجودة العالية عن طريق المقارنة و المفاضلة بين جميع العروض التي يتقدم بها العارضين و لضمان النزاهة و عدم التلاعب كما يحصل في المناقصات .إذاً بإمكان أن شخص يريد ان يتقدم لمشروع أو مناقصة أن يذهب ألى الشركة التي اعلنت عن المشروع ليشتري منها دفاتر الشروط العامة و الخاصة و بإمكانه أن يحصل على نسخة من قانون العقود العام من قسم العقود في الشركة نفسها ليطلع على الشروط و الواجبات و الحقوق و فيه شرح مفصل عن واجبات المهندس المشرف و المهندس المنفذ و اجور النقل و التركيب و الأسعار و استلام المشروع و قوائم المواد و القطع التبديلية و إذا كانت التجهيزات من خارج البلد كيفية الشحن و التصدير و كيفية المراسلات و المعالجة..........الخ . في المكان الذي اعمل فيه تضع مجموعة فنية من المهندسين المواصفة الفنية للمشروع من شورط و تجهيزات و مخططات و قوائم مواد وتشرح كيفية التركيب و تضع كشف فني تقديري لكلفة المشروع و سعر لكل جزء منه ثم يتم الاعلان في الجريدة الرسمية بعد تحديد إن كان الاعلان طلب عروض أو مناقصة أو عقد بالتراضي فيتقدم العارضين كل واحد بعرضه الفني فيتم تشكيل لجنة فنية من مجموعة من المهندسين لدراسة العروض و مقارنتها مع المواصفة التي وضعتها الجهة طالبة المشروع و تضع اسس تقييم حسب المواصفة ثم تفض العروض و تباشر بوضع العلامات و يحددوا علامة النجاح و من يأخذ العلامة الأعلى يكون نجح فنياً و لكن يبقى السعر المالي هو الحد الفاصل فإذا كان سعره أقل أو موازي للسعر الذي وضعته الجهة طالبة المشروع ينجح و يرسى عليه العرض و إذا كان اعلى يرسب إذاً يتم اختيار السعر الأرخص و الأقل من السعر في الكشف التقديري للمواصفة الفنية و إذا تساوى اثنان بيعملو كسر أسعار و من يقدم اقل سعر يربح و بعد رسو العرض على احدهم تقوم الجهة طالبة المشروع بإبرام العقد مع المقاول الذي رسا عليه العرض أو المناقصة و يستلم كافة المخططات و الرسومات و يقوم بالاطلاع على مواقع العمل ووضع توجيهاته و ملاحظاته على المكان و ما هي العوائق الممكن ان تصادفه و يتقدم بها للمهندس المشرف على المشروع و بعد الاتفاق على كل شيء يعطى أمر المباشرة بالعمل و تفرز الجهة القائمة بالمشروع مهندسين لتنفيذ المشروع و مراقبة كل مرحلة من تنفيذه و بعد الانتهاء المقاول يعلم الجهة صاحبة المشروع بانتهاء تنفيذ اعماله و يطلب منهم تشكيل لجان لاستلام المشروع و كل مخالفة يوقف مبلغ من المال عليها لحين قيام المقاول بتلافيها و ان لم يقم بتلافيها و معالجتها يحول المبلغ الموقوف إلى حسم طبعاً من التامينات المؤقتة الذي يكون قد وضعها المقاول في البداية قبل الاشتراك في المناقصة و التي اذا لم ترسو عليه يتم استرجاعها .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف
شكر
شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 ديسمبر 2007)

ارجو منك يا اخى العزيز وضع نسخة كاملة من مشروع حتى يتثنى لنا اقتباس الخبرة لان معظمنا ممكن ان يكون خارج مجال المقاولات


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*ملف الاكسل لوزن الدكتات و العازل لها*

السلام عليكم لقد رفعت هنا ملف الاكسل الذي قمت بعمله مع العازل وهو يتخصص في الصفائح المجلفنة(Galvanized Sheet)
و بالنسبة للعازل فهو بسماكة 1 انش و هذه السماكة مخصصة لعزل الدكت فوق السقف المستعار
و يستخدم أيضا العازل بسماكة 2" المناور (Shafts) و في الأماكن غير المعرضة للشمس بشكل مباشر على الإطلاق و يستخدم 3" للأماكن المعرضة لأشعة الشمس المباشرة (و بصراحة ملفي فقط ل1" لأن مجال عمله أكبر)
و به صفحة للدكتات الدائرية و باقي الصفحات للدكتات المستطيلة و الصفحة الأخيرة لجمع الوزن ككل.


ملاحـــــــظة: كنت قد ذكرت سابقا عن المعادلات التقديرية لحساب الوزن و وجدت أن هناك معادلة أفضل لحساب وزن دكتات الطرد و هي
(Exhaust Air CFM/350)*100= وزن دكت الطرد​و هذه المعادلة أفضل من سابقتها و ذلك بعد ما استنتجتها من عملي 

و بالنسبة للعازل ممكن تقدير مساحته بالمعادلة التالية و هي الوزن مقسوما على مدى بين ال5.5 إلى ال6 أيضا مستنتجة بعد الحسابات اليدوية 

أرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت و أن ينفعكم الملف و شكرا


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*الملف*

عفوا نسيت الملف 

هنا


----------



## مهندس ابو يوسف (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*ملف حساب كميات المواد*

الى الاخوة العزاء اضع بين يديكم احد برامجي في حساب كميات مواد التكييف وارجو منكم فقط الدعاء وترقبوا الكثير من برامجي الخاصة في مجال تكييف الهواء


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (13 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي أبو يوسف يمكن قد نسيت ترفع الملف 
أرجو إعادة النظر و أيضا لا تحرمنا من متابعة موضوعك


----------



## osama2005 (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ابو يوسف علي الموضوع الرائع وليه طلب؟؟؟؟ 
ما هيه الاعيب المقاولين للتحايل علي التكاليف سواء كانتا (قبل او اثناء او بعد التنفيذ) بالطرق المشروعة والغير المشروعة وشكرا
أخوك/ أسامة عمر


----------



## kaaash1969 (9 فبراير 2008)

*انا مكلف بمتابعة عقد صيانة ارجو مساعدتي في ذلك*

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير

موضوع مفيد لنا جميعا


----------



## الصانع (10 مارس 2009)

مــا شــاء الله ،، أرجوا أن تستمر مثل هذا المناقشات وأن تكثر مثل هذه المواضيع في منتدانـا ،،،


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد رفعت هنا ملف الاكسل الذي قمت بعمله مع العازل وهو يتخصص في الصفائح المجلفنة(galvanized sheet)
> و بالنسبة للعازل فهو بسماكة 1 انش و هذه السماكة مخصصة لعزل الدكت فوق السقف المستعار
> و يستخدم أيضا العازل بسماكة 2" المناور (shafts) و في الأماكن غير المعرضة للشمس بشكل مباشر على الإطلاق و يستخدم 3" للأماكن المعرضة لأشعة الشمس المباشرة (و بصراحة ملفي فقط ل1" لأن مجال عمله أكبر)
> و به صفحة للدكتات الدائرية و باقي الصفحات للدكتات المستطيلة و الصفحة الأخيرة لجمع الوزن ككل.
> ...


 موضوع رائع جدا ونتمنى استكماله ومن لديه اضافه يقدم وان كانت بسيطه 

يا اخ اسكندريه الحسابات دي ---احب اقولك انها مش مضبوطه (((حسابيا____ولا تقديريا)))
راجع نفسك لان اللي هيشوفها ممكن يتورط ويشتغل عليها ----


----------



## الصانع (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،

الأخــوة الأعزاء ،،،

لقد تناقشنا فيما سبق بأمور كثيرة تتعلق بضرورة أخذ الحذر أثناء تسعير المشاريع والإنتباه لكل بنود العقد وكيفة إختيار المواد التي ستستخدم بالمشروع لضمان مطابقتها للمواصفات وبأقل كلفة ... وقد تسآئل بعض الأخوة عن كيفية عمل بعض الحسابات، وتم الرد عليهم من قبل الأخوة مشكورين
وكانت ولله الحمد مشاركات جميع الأخوة مفيدة ... لذا نود أن نتوسع أكثر بالحديث عن هذا المجال الواسع والحيوي في وقتنا الراهن ...
دعونا نتناول في نقاشاتنا القادمـة مواضيع لها علاقـة مثل ... 
1 - كيف يجب أن تكون العلاقة بين مهندس الموقع والمراقبين والعمال في المشروع ... ما هي الأساليب التي يفضل استخدامها مع المراقبين والعمال لضمان سير العمل في المشروع نحو الأفضل ،،،
2- اساليب التعامل بين مقاول الباطن والمقاول الرئيسي والإستشاري والمالك في مختلف الظروف ( يعني احياناً مرن وأحياناً أخرى متشدد ومتمسك برأيه مع ضرب بعض الأمثلة ) ،،،


كذلك نود من كل من يقراً الموضوع أن يحكي لنا عن موقف مر به أو تجربة أو مشكلة في مشروع ٍ مــا ، وكيف أستطاع ان يحلها ووو ....

الحمد لله من خلال إطلاعي على مواضيع الأخوة في الأيام السابقة بعد طول غياب عن المنتدى ، تبين لي وجود الكثير من الأعضاء الأفاضل ممن عمل في مجال المقاولات كمقاول أو كإستشاري ،،، 

لذا دعونا نحاول طرح الأمور التي تتعلق ببعض الجوانب الفنية أو بالجوانب الإدارية أو بالخلافات التي قد تحصل بين مقاولي الخدمات ،،،

شاكرين لكم تعونكم معنا ،،

المهندس الصانع ،،
مهندس تكييف ،،


----------



## medfalle (15 مارس 2009)

مجهود رائع جداجدا تسلم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

ممضوع اكثر من شيق
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## مهندس_حازم (15 مارس 2009)

انا موافق المهندس زيكو الاخ اسكندر لازم يراجع حساباتة الارقام دى مش مظبوطة


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ونتمنى استكماله ومن لديه اضافه يقدم وان كانت بسيطه
> 
> يا اخ اسكندريه الحسابات دي ---احب اقولك انها مش مضبوطه (((حسابيا____ولا تقديريا)))
> راجع نفسك لان اللي هيشوفها ممكن يتورط ويشتغل عليها ----


كمان فيه حاجه غير ان الحسابات مش مظبوطه
الوزن المفترض فى الملف هو 4.24 (على اى اساس)
الوزن ده بيختلف على حسب ال Gague 
و لذلك اوافق زيكو ان لازم الحسابات تتراجع


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني، أشكر لكم حرصكم على المعلومات الدقيقة و لكن:


> يا اخ اسكندريه الحسابات دي ---احب اقولك انها مش مضبوطه (((حسابيا____ولا تقديريا)))
> راجع نفسك لان اللي هيشوفها ممكن يتورط ويشتغل عليها ----


تعليقي: أخي زيكو المعادلات مأخوذة من سماكنا و انا لم أعدل بها يمكنك التأكد. ولو كان عندك كلام آخر فيرجى إخبارنا.




> كمان فيه حاجه غير ان الحسابات مش مظبوطه
> الوزن المفترض فى الملف هو 4.24 (على اى اساس)
> الوزن ده بيختلف على حسب ال Gague
> و لذلك اوافق زيكو ان لازم الحسابات تتراجع


تعليقي:
أخي zanitty كلامك مظبوط 100% أن الgauge بيتغير مع تغير أبعاد الدكت ، و لقد أخذت بعين الاعتبار ذلك عندما قمت بعمل الملف.
الأمر أن الشكل الافتراضي للجيج تم كتابته على أساس أقل weight factor والتي هي 4.42 كجم لكل متر مربع
ولو جربت أنك تكتب أبعاد مختلفة -كاختبار للملف- لعدة دكتات لوجدت أن المقياس يختلف باختلاف البعد الأكبر.


من لديه إشكالية عن الملف فأتمنى إخباري و ذلك بعد تجريب الملف

و السلام عليكم


----------



## zanitty (15 مارس 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني، أشكر لكم حرصكم على المعلومات الدقيقة و لكن:
> 
> تعليقي: أخي زيكو المعادلات مأخوذة من سماكنا و انا لم أعدل بها يمكنك التأكد. ولو كان عندك كلام آخر فيرجى إخبارنا.
> 
> ...


فعلا الوزن بيتغير على حسب القيم بس عشان الخليه محميه معرفتش اعرف ده رقم ثابت و اللا معادله


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (15 مارس 2009)

أخي zanitty أنا أشكرك على التأكد من الملف و فقط للمعلوم بأن هذا الملف صحيح و حتى أيضا مساحة العازل المعطاة تختلف حسب البعدين حتى لو كانت المساحة واحدة فمثلا :
40*22 لها نفس المساحة ل 44*20و لكن المحيط يختلف بينهما فتختلف مساحة العازل و تلاحظ أنها تزداد قليلا عند 44*20 

قمت بحماية الملف حتى يكون الانتقال بين الخلايا المراد تعبئتها أسهل.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## Badran Mohammed (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المجهود
ولدي سؤال لجنابك الكريم 
ارغب بالعمل في الكويت علما اني حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية /تبريد وتكييف ولدي خبرة عملية اكثر من سنة في التبريد والتكييف كما انني مارست التدرييس لمدة سنتين


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

اسكندر عمجة قال:


> أخي zanitty أنا أشكرك على التأكد من الملف و فقط للمعلوم بأن هذا الملف صحيح و حتى أيضا مساحة العازل المعطاة تختلف حسب البعدين حتى لو كانت المساحة واحدة فمثلا :
> 40*22 لها نفس المساحة ل 44*20و لكن المحيط يختلف بينهما فتختلف مساحة العازل و تلاحظ أنها تزداد قليلا عند 44*20
> 
> قمت بحماية الملف حتى يكون الانتقال بين الخلايا المراد تعبئتها أسهل.
> ...


على فكره فك الحمايه ده سهل للى عاوز يعرف يسالنى


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (16 مارس 2009)

> على فكره فك الحمايه ده سهل للى عاوز يعرف يسالنى



ما الفائدة من معرفة الباسوورد ؟ المعادلات معروفة للجميع و الحماية فقط للتسهيل في الانتقال بين الخلايا


----------



## zanitty (16 مارس 2009)

لا فك الحمايه مش محتاج معرفه باس ورد
و على فكره مش الجميع يعرف كل المعادلات ساعات فيه ناس بتتعلم من المعادلات اللى بتبقى فى الايل نفسه
او ع الاقل فيه ناس بتتعلم ازاى تعمل معادله ع الاكسل


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

طب الحقنى يا زينتى عشان عندى كام فايل عاوز اعيد صياغتهم و عليهم حماية فى الاكسيل


----------



## الصانع (16 مارس 2009)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> مشكور اخي الفاضل على المجهود
> ولدي سؤال لجنابك الكريم
> ارغب بالعمل في الكويت علما اني حاصل على شهادة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية /تبريد وتكييف ولدي خبرة عملية اكثر من سنة في التبريد والتكييف كما انني مارست التدرييس لمدة سنتين


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،
حياك الله أخي الكريم و شكراً لمرورك ، في الحقيقية الأمر ليس بالسهو التي تتصورها ، فالحصول على إذن العمل ليس سهل أبداً، وكذلك في هذه الأيام وفي ظل الأزمة الإقتصادية التي يمر بها العالم وقلة المشاريع الجديدة أثراً سلباً على الشركات حيث ان هناك شركات كثيرة قد قامت بصرف الموظفين من العمل أو تقليل رواتبهم ،، والله الحافظ .. ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من المحاولة من خلال تسجيلك في الموقع التالي و إرفاق سيرتك الذاتية وفي حال وجود فرصة عمل سيقومون بالإتصال بك إن شاء الله : 
http://www.gulftalent.com/home/index.php?gtp=1007&gtpd=7

وكذلك يمكنك الإطلاع على الموقع التالي وحاول مراسلة الشركات التي قد تطلب موظفين :
http://www.bayt.com/ar/home/?xid=3&...d=12&lang=ar&gclid=CLDxlP2WqJkCFWYA4wodlXaopg

وكذلك يمكنك متابعة قسم الإعلانات و التوظيف من خلال الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f43.html


وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ،،
المهندس الصانع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 مارس 2009)

اشكرك على الرد وجزيت خيرا


----------



## الصانع (17 مارس 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> اشكرك على الرد وجزيت خيرا


 
حياك الله وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ،،،


----------



## مروان البنا (19 أغسطس 2009)

*الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف
الف الف
الف
شكر
شكر شكر 
شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر
شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر شكر*​


----------



## mohamed shmran (20 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك اخي العزيز المهندس يوسف
انب المهندس محمد شمران من العراق واعمل حاليا في احدى دوائر الصحة والاشراف على كثير من المشاريع الصحية(مراكز صحية ,مستشفيات,مختبرات) ارجوا منك ان تجيبني على الاسئله ادناه واتمنى لك التوفيق:/
1- نحن في العراق التندر الخاص بالاعمال الميكانيكية وخاصة الدكتات يكون ب( متر طول) هل تبين لي كيفية الحساب بالطن للدكتات على الرغم من اختلاف الكيجات وماهي اسعارها ونوعيتها.
2- ماهي المناشئ الجيدة بالنسبة للبكجات والجلرات المبردة بالهواء والماء.
3- هل تتفضل علينا وترسل لي برنامج رسم الدكتات ولك الشكر والاعتزاز.


----------



## husam anbar (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزي بس لو يكون الموضوع مكتمل ومتتالي بيكون احسن


----------



## حمودي عموري (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا استاذ ابو يوسف على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة واحيي اهل البصرة واخص استاذنا الكبير الدكتور خالد جودي (كلية الهندسة جامعة البصرة ) مؤلف كتاب مبادى هندسة تكييف الهواء والتثليج(1986) والذي يعتبر من المصادرة والمراجع المهمة في التبريد والتصميم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد غازي (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكل الاخوان الذين شاركو في هذا الموضوع


----------



## amjad.h (18 ديسمبر 2009)

اخ م.ابويوسف مشكور على الجهد المبذول منك
ياريت لوبتنورنا عن كيفية حساب الاحمال الحرارية للمباني

شكرا" م م امجد


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (5 يناير 2010)

تسبم ايديكوا يا رجاله


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (5 يناير 2010)

:15::15::15:تسلم ايديكوا يا رجاله:5::5::5:


----------



## noreldin2000 (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ديمة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على مجهزداتكم الرائعة


----------



## goor20 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mboschi (21 ديسمبر 2010)

it's not enough and very simple, but thanks anyway
Mashkoor


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلموا 
عمل رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيسى محمد علي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## nabe (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً موضوع قيم فعلاً 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى2222 (5 يناير 2011)

اريد صيغة عقد التزام - لاني انا وسيط ( ساعي ) بين شركات المقاولات ودائما يضيع حقي بالنسبة - اريد ان اضمن حقي بالعقد 
وشكرا للجميع على جهودهم الجبارة


----------



## م. بشار علي (12 يناير 2011)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------

